# Slots at Freddie's



## Freddie's Hobbies

There was talk a while back of a Steely track my friend the Tuckmaster built. I said it was on my to-do list. Well I got it up, anyone in North East Ohio running HO on anything else but this track is missing a treat. You can run RO speeds with a box stock Tyco 440. 

We are still working on our slot room, but the season is well in swing, so I decided to put it up in the stores main room. Stay tuned, as we will post which nights we will be running. We are still working on the slot room with an 8 lane Tri-Oval 1/24 scale track. Together with this Steely and possibly one other, we will offer Slot Racers a perfect place to come enjoy themselves. 

We are located in Ravenna, Ohio between Cleveland and Akron. We offer a complete hobby shop with indoor carpet racing, dirt oval racing in the summer and we just built one of the countries best ¼ scale tracks. 

Here are a few pictures of the track Enjoy!


----------



## aracefan3

Cant wait to give this a try


----------



## jeffdavis38

Cool!!! 
I will get my old cars ready so when we come up to race we can race both!!!
Freddie you may have a chance at the slot car. LOL

Looks great freddie. Nice job!!!


----------



## 4-Cell Racer

Sweet, looks like a cool, maybe inexpensive way (not being that familiar with slot cars) for some of us 1/4 scale racers to pass the snowy months along a little quicker. Good excuse to get together again to B.S., have some fun, etc. :thumbsup: Have to come and check it out.


----------



## The Monkey

ABOUT THE STEELY, Years ago HO slot cars realized a major evolution. Magnets were installed into the chassis of the car. The relationship between the magnets and the rails helped the car thru the corners. The downside occurs when corner speed exceeds this "realationship". If the rear of the car slides more than a 1/4 in. sideways the magnets fail to have any effect. This is the time the driver waits for the turn marshall to put their car back on the track. The "Steely" has no rails. The entire surface responds to the magnets in the car. Unlike a plastic/rail track you dive into the corner, hang the rear out 30 to 40 degrees and power thru. The track has 15 turns and measures 105 ft. We are running 6-7 seconds with box stock cars, add foams and your in the 5-6 second range. If you want to beat the track record you have to beat Freddie's 3.63. That's it. See you at the track. Thankyou. Dave


----------



## IN2RACIN

The Monkey said:


> ABOUT THE STEELY, Years ago HO slot cars realized a major evolution. Magnets were installed into the chassis of the car. The relationship between the magnets and the rails helped the car thru the corners. The downside occurs when corner speed exceeds this "realationship". If the rear of the car slides more than a 1/4 in. sideways the magnets fail to have any effect. This is the time the driver waits for the turn marshall to put their car back on the track. The "Steely" has no rails. The entire surface responds to the magnets in the car. Unlike a plastic/rail track you dive into the corner, hang the rear out 30 to 40 degrees and power thru. The track has 15 turns and measures 105 ft. We are running 6-7 seconds with box stock cars, add foams and your in the 5-6 second range. If you want to beat the track record you have to beat Freddie's 3.63. That's it. See you at the track. Thankyou. Dave


I'm interested. 

1). Is there an Amb type scoring system? 

2). Is the Tyco 440 the car of choice? and are they the same size as the old AFX?

3). About how long are the races? Lap or timed?

4). How high off the ground is the track?


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

IN2RACIN said:


> I'm interested.
> 
> 1). Is there an Amb type scoring system?


Yes slot cars use a dead spot on the track which when the car rolls over it sends a shot current to a lap counter. yes I know that was the simplified version.



IN2RACIN said:


> I'm interested.
> 
> 2). Is the Tyco 440 the car of choice? and are they the same size as the old AFX?


Monday I am ordering two 440's, to Life likes and two AFX. But I think if parts are still available for the 440's it will be the car we will run. every 4-5 weeks you snap a new arm in it and slap a set of brushes in it for a whopping $ 5.00



IN2RACIN said:


> I'm interested.
> 
> 3). About how long are the races? Lap or timed?


We race 2 minuntes on each lane. The person in front after 8 min. wins ! 



IN2RACIN said:


> I'm interested.
> 
> 
> 4). How high off the ground is the track?


I will measure it tomorrow. I would guess 30-32 inchs. But I will measure it in the morning


----------



## lawnguy

When do we start?:thumbsup:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

We should be finishing up the track and playing on it this Wednesday. but then it looks like Wednesday nights will be race night for now. We may also race on Saturdays. We will see. more to come in the next few days


----------



## NatalieMorgan

That track looks like its gonna be tons of fun! 3.6 seconds? thats ridiculous! how can you see it???


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

NatalieMorgan said:


> That track looks like its gonna be tons of fun! 3.6 seconds? thats ridiculous! how can you see it???


So much to teach you Grasshopper. I will take you under my wing and show you the ways of slots


----------



## DAVON

HEY FREDDIE HOWS ABOUT A CLASS FOR THIS FINE RIDE....http://cgi.ebay.com/Custom-HO-Weine...categoryZ2619QQcmdZViewItem?item=280284747417:thumbsup:
ALSO FREDDIE CAN YOU TELL ME WHAT EQUIPMENT IS NEEDED TO START RACING???


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

DAVON said:


> FREDDIE CAN YOU TELL ME WHAT EQUIPMENT IS NEEDED TO START RACING???


Well thats what makes slots so great, Hardly nothing to start. We use a 45 ohm Parma controler. I have them here and its looking like we will just start off with stock 440's Simple easy to rebuild, and a lot of fun :thumbsup:

I hav 10-15 controlers on the wall and I just order 20 some cars from REH yesterday. I am hoping they get here for tomorrow. I know 4-5 guys coming down to buy a car and controler. Tomorrow night is Pops and play :thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON

Whats The Prices On The Cars??? WHAT TYPE OF BODY WILL YOU BE USING??? STOCK CARS INDY CARS OR OPEN???
GETTING VERY INTERESTED IN THIS,I ALWAYS WISH THERE WAS A PLACE TO RACE THESE WHEN I WAS YOUNGER,I ALWAYS HAD A TRACK SET UP SOMEWHERE IN THE HOUSE.:woohoo:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Right now we will be running sock 440's with the Indy bodies. Full Indy bodies. I am prety sure the cars will be under $ 20.00. The controller is around $ 20.00. Cheep racing. After 4-5 weeks you put a new arm and brush's in it for $ 6.00 and your done :thumbsup: Cheep and loads of fun


----------



## DAVON

*SOUNDS GREAT!!!:thumbsup:*


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

DAVON said:


> *SOUNDS GREAT!!!:thumbsup:*


I am not going to lie to you, Its not as easy as it may look


----------



## Hangtime

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> Right now we will be running sock 440's with the Indy bodies. Full Indy bodies. I am prety sure the cars will be under $ 20.00. The controller is around $ 20.00. Cheep racing. After 4-5 weeks you put a new arm and brush's in it for $ 6.00 and your done :thumbsup: Cheep and loads of fun


I rarely run my indys unless it one that already has the front wings busted off. 
Freddie - What plugs does your track use for the controller?? I have banana plugs on mine. I can make some alligator clips if need be.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

The wing is broke off ? dude we need to teach you how to drive 

Plane Indy bodies are like 4 bucks. You need to be the aligator clips on :thumbsup:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Ok just finished wiring it up and ran a new 440 on it with hard rubber box stock. All I can do is simple  < Big smile. 

We will start with Wednesday nights and Saturday afternoon for a schedual. As far as classes ? I am going to order 15-20 indy G+ cars tomorrow and try them the 440 ran just fine. If you want real race action on a real race track, your going to want to make a trip out and try this track. This is not your typical slot shop factor built cookie cutter track. :dude:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

We are set up and running, ready for the masses :hat:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Well the nights over and we sold a bunch of car and got a lot of new people into. Its going to a really good time. Thanks everyone for coming out :thumbsup:


----------



## NatalieMorgan

Great time tonite Freddie! thanks for a great track to run on!!!


----------



## 4-Cell Racer

Freddie, what time do you start?


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

I havn't came up with a real time as of yet. Wednesday night we might start at 6 or 6:30 ? Saturday I am thinking sometime in the afternoon. What times were you thinking ?


----------



## 4-Cell Racer

With a decent crowd say, about how long does it take to race from beginning to end? Wednesdays, time sounds good,but don't base it off of me! Saturdays time, maybe what ever time would get you out of there to get dinner, maybe with some of the racers, unless everybody would rather order in if it went that long. Would it be both days, I would probably be looking at just one day or the other, If I were to do it! Just my thought!


----------



## lawnguy

Wednesday's for me


----------



## DAVON

lawnguy said:


> Wednesday's for me


*ME TOO.:thumbsup:*


----------



## NatalieMorgan

DAVON said:


> *ME TOO.:thumbsup:*


Me 3, when I can get off work and I dont have homework...


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Well I am planning on both days. I am sure they will be two different crowds. I just ordered some new software for the timing. It left today so Wednesday night we will be ready to go. I am done doing it the old fashion way 

To many Pops :drunk:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Just a quick announcement. We have had a large amount of people coming down buying cars etc. The track rental is $ 5.00 for the day one lap or 10,000 laps :thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON

*HOPE YOU DIDN'T SELL ALL THE CARS YET.:freak:*


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Nope and I got more in yesterday. Reh gets stuff to me in a day. I cant complaine


----------



## DAVON

Freddie Are We On For This Wednesday?? What Time Can We Start To Show Up And What Time Will We Start??


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

DAVON said:


> Freddie Are We On For This Wednesday?? What Time Can We Start To Show Up And What Time Will We Start??


I open at 11 am. Your welcome to come and stay all day. We will start probably around 6ish. It will give those a chance who worked all day the time to get here:thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON

*Cool...Who's Going To Be There??*


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

from what I know if Dave, Eric, myself. Kim and Mike will be there. Buds to slow and old I think  We have to run bodies Bud :thumbsup:


----------



## lawnguy

I'll be there:thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON

CAN'T WAIT :thumbsup:
REBUILT 3 CARS TODAY...I THINK I'M READY TO GO..I HOPE:freak:


----------



## Hangtime

I'm going to try to stop out Weds. & check out the track. Its inspired me to work on my own 4 lane. (my photos) No more wall pack for me. I fianally hooked up my Trakmate power supply, so I can slow things up for the kids.

Freddie - I'll bring that controller Weds by chance we get the resistor for it.


----------



## Toxic2

I'll be there tonight. Should be fun.
Later
Thriller


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Racing starts at 6:30 this evening. Come on out it should be a nice night of racing. See everyone there:thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON

*HAD A GREAT TIME WEDNESDAY...THANKS FOR THE KINGDOM FREDDIE CAN'T WAIT FOR NEXT RACE.:thumbsup:
HAVE A HAPPY THANKSGIVING EVERYONE.*


----------



## Toxic2

Ditto. I didn't think that slot cars could be that fun. Had a blast. And I didn't even drink any pops. Can't wait until next Wed.
Later
Thriller


----------



## Hangtime

Good time last night, nice track! I had to uncross my eyes before driving home. lol :freak:

I want some more pairs of braided pickups for other cars. Thanks


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

I will make up 50 pairs and have them ready. As for last night, what can I say :thumbsup:

It was a nice first night. I will make a few phone calls and get they guys that use to race at our other facility and get them back and we will haev ourselfs a nice 20 person race night. 

Here is how everyone finished last night 

A-Main

1st place Tucker 67
2nd Place Eric 63
3rd Place Mark 56
4th Place Rick 55

B-Main

1st Place Freddie 60
2nd Place Dave 52
3rd Place Rick 51
4th Place Selena 37

C-Main

DNS Ron

I hope everyone enjoyed themselves last night, and for today 

*Happy Thanksgiving * :wave:

Hope to see everybody soon :wave:


----------



## Toxic2

Was worth the entertainment just hearing Freddie yell out colors all night. RED RED RED. GREEN GREEN GREEN. WHAT ARE YOU DOOIN?
All is great in the Kingdom.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Tucker called, He wanted to know whos up for playing tomorrow ? hummmm


----------



## Toxic2

I should be up for some fun. What time? I might be able to drag my brother the rock star down.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Toxic2 said:


> I should be up for some fun. What time? I might be able to drag my brother the rock star down.


I told everyone Saturday should start around 1 ish:thumbsup:


----------



## Toxic2

It might be closer to 1:30 for me.


----------



## Toxic2

Hey Freddie do you have a car and controller the rock star could use for the day?


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Toxic2 said:


> Hey Freddie do you have a car and controller the rock star could use for the day?


I already planned on that YES I DO :thumbsup:


----------



## Toxic2

Cool see you in awhile.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Boy oh boy, I showed the newbi's that I could acually drive today. I had to hold back on their first day. But today it was let me knock the rust off. I even Spanked the TuckMan. Thats something that dosnt happen every day. 

The track is open any time the store is for pratice. See everyone Wednesday night :thumbsup:


----------



## Hangtime

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> Boy oh boy, I showed the newbi's that I could acually drive today. I had to hold back on their first day. But today it was let me knock the rust off. I even Spanked the TuckMan. Thats something that dosnt happen every day.
> 
> The track is open any time the store is for pratice. See everyone Wednesday night :thumbsup:


I guess we don't need to run anymore, we already know whos gonna win.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

No thats not true, and Eric found out why I won. a fast car isn't really fast. My car was ready to be rebilt so all of the punch was gone. I could fly through the turns because there was no punch, We Rebuilt Eric's car and he saw first hand what happens. Now I just rebuilt the car I won with it all starts all over. Remember dont wreck. If you get marshaled twice its a lap :thumbsup:

Run a bit slower and consisatant will always win, well most of the time


----------



## Toxic2

Ain't that the truth. I was running near the top of the sheets. If not beating Tucker I was giving him a challenge. Then my car fell off. Slow. Was down to 14 laps per round. So I rebuilt it. Even after Freddie turned the track back down to 14 volts, that thing was fast. Too much punch out of the corners and a spinning I would go. Took about an hour of constant driving to get it somewhat drivable now. I am going to have to get a practice car and a race car now. See everyone Wed.
Eric


----------



## Hangtime

What are you rebuilding exactly? arms, brushes? Are we allowed to change tires?


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Hangtime said:


> What are you rebuilding exactly? arms, brushes? Are we allowed to change tires?


Hard rubber, I will get more tire and axles in this week. We wonly put a stock comm back in and stock brushs and call it a day 7-8 bucks and we are ready to go for another 3-4 weeks :thumbsup: I have everything here


----------



## tight off

Practice, practice. I'll agree that right now a somewhat used up car will afford all of us a higher lap count, history shows that first we will learn (relearn) to drive, then we will learn to drive FAST. I just went through some ribbons from the old days. 78 laps-46' is the fastest hard rubber-pro pin I found. Half of them have no lap times written. Not sure of the record or for that matter who owns it. Props to Eric, much improved. Good to see Tom getting the hang of it also. For those who like competition, first heat Freddie had 67 laps-6ft. I had 67 laps-5'. 7041ft. of racing and I lost by 12". See ya wednesday. Dave


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Well, this week the computer will be remembering everything. :thumbsup:

The Tuckman can see Grasshopper is the man to beat


----------



## Hangtime

mattel is selling 440x2's for $2.98. I just bought six (max). These are wide chassis only, but for the money you can strip them & build narrow cars & still be way ahead.

Check it out. :woohoo:
https://store.mattel.com/CatalogBrowser.aspx?cmd=local&cat=139&sec=9225

Just pick your country & it should take you to it.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Hangtime said:


> mattel is selling 440x2's for $2.98. I just bought six (max). These are wide chassis only, but for the money you can strip them & build narrow cars & still be way ahead.
> 
> Check it out. :woohoo:
> https://store.mattel.com/CatalogBrowser.aspx?cmd=local&cat=139&sec=9225
> 
> Just pick your country & it should take you to it.


You better look you cannot make a man chassis into a rail chassis which we run


----------



## Hangtime

Just pitch the chassis. The narrow is still available. Just change over the parts. I've been running these over 20 yrs.

Honestly the older chassis are better anyway. You will find there are certain ones that are in demand. Look at the bulkheads. Some have a little check mark. Bingo! The chassis too. I forget which, some are marked Malaysia, some china. I have a pile of oldie but goodies laying around. lol!


----------



## Bohh

This sounds like fun! I'm kind of new to this, but have a lot of slot cars laying around from a recent purchase of an HO set. They are AFX. Can I use those cars - what am I looking for to see if they are the same as what you guys are running? Can I use the AFX controller if I put alligator clips on it?

How much does it cost to come practice on a non raceday?

Thanks!


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

I am well aware of that. Look at the chassis I running. Master Jedi Tuckman showed me the way many moons ago. He and I are running all of the right stuff. :thumbsup:

In saying that though, the new molds are all different as well. Out of all the cars I have sold just in the past 3 weeks they are all different.


----------



## Hangtime

Yep, Even the same molds some run better than others. The first night I just bought one off your shelve, my sacrifice to the kingdom. That car is already in parts with a different chassis. lol


----------



## Hangtime

Dick's Sporting goods has a lot of plano box choices cheap. I picked up a 6102 for $14. Two foldout trays with slots for cars, bodies, oil, tools or small parts what ever & enough room in the bottom for your controller & tools.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Had a couple of slot car boys stop in the shop this evening. They were impressed. Said they were going to round up a few friends and come on down. 

We got the new computer software up and running onthe track. No more paper and me adding 

Tomorrow night all on computer and it runs the whole show. the roation and delays in between. Last week was pratice this week everyone knows what to do :thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON

*COOL CAN'T WAIT SEE YOU TOMORROW*:thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON

*HAD A GREAT TIME LAST NIGHT...I DIDN'T KNOW I HAD IT IN ME TO RUN THAT GOOD..PICKED UP 18 LAPS...THANKS FREDDIE FOR PROVIDING THE FUN. THE NEW COMPUTER IS REALLY COOL.:thumbsup::woohoo::thumbsup:
WHAT TIME DOES RACING START ON SATURDAYS??...I'M THINKING ABOUT COMING OUT*


----------



## Toxic2

Was a good time, even though I sucked. Just a bad day all around for me. Dave L. kicked some butt though. Good job Dave. The car started doing ok towards the end of the night. Freddie needs to watch what he says. If Salen could have kicked my butt, then she would have kicked his butt too.
Dave I think we start around 1:30 on Sat.
See you then
Eric


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Yes Grandpa Dave, took us to school Wed. night. And as for me getting beat by a girl ? NEVER  Thats Thrillers job


----------



## tight off

Grandpa??? Im a young 54, I play with toy cars and I don't have any kids. Honest you can ask my wife. So anyway grasshopper how bout some race results? I know my 75-46' but what did Dave end up with? Eric, just remember, same car with new motor is faster than old motor. The roll on and dive in changes but this too will come. Grasshopper you don't have to post your 54-??' if you don't want to. heeheehee. Freddie I talked to Jon and he'll be rounding up some of the boys. Funeral sat. so see y'all wed.


----------



## Hangtime

Freddie - You have a PM


----------



## Toxic2

Anybody going to be there today???


----------



## DAVON

I'LL BE THERE AROUND NOON.:thumbsup:


----------



## Toxic2

Tom and I will be there later. Probably just for some practice. We'll see. Later.


----------



## BudBartos

Sweet Now I need a HO slot car :thumbsup:The track is alot of fun.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Dave L have it dialed in. Tuckman called up John and all of the old boys. And we have our new Ho friends wanting to come down. heck we might end up with 20-30 people in a few weeks showing up to race some slots:thumbsup:

I took my time today and rebuilt two cars and I think I have the track record in my crasp as long as I dont get ticked off. Ok that will never happen:freak:

I ordered a new 21 inch flat screen for the track. We will see our times real good now. Now all I need to do is work on the surround sound :thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON

Well Who's Coming Wednesday????


----------



## Hangtime

DAVON said:


> Well Who's Coming Wednesday????


I might, if I can get a car together. I have plenty of projects here at home though. Trying to finish landcaping on my little 4x8. Thinking about adding a trackmate system too. Maybe santa will bring one.... he's still working isn't he??


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Hangtime said:


> I might, if I can get a car together. I have plenty of projects here at home though. Trying to finish landcaping on my little 4x8. Thinking about adding a trackmate system too. Maybe santa will bring one.... he's still working isn't he??


I have the old lap counter that was on the track sitting here now I could give you a deal on. its does laps and times just not together though


----------



## Hangtime

I was going to ask about it, but i figured you may need it. I'll take a look Weds. thanks


----------



## tight off

I'll be there for sure wed. Need all the pratice I can get. Later.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

tight off said:


> I'll be there for sure wed. Need all the pratice I can get. Later.


Yeah you better I am tired or holding back to make you look good


----------



## tight off

Blah blah blah, and the race results will be posted b4 we get home.


----------



## Toxic2

Sorry guys I won't be there Wed. Work is getting crazy. Everybody wants everything done by year end. Can you say OT. Don't know about Sat. either. With the holidays I have a lot of dinners and things to attend.
I will get back ASAP
If I don't see you by then everyone have a Merry Christmas.
Later
Thriller


----------



## Hangtime

Freddie - Need more pickups made up. See you tonight to check out the old timer.


----------



## DAVON

*HAD A GREAT TIME TONIGHT...BIG TIME FUN IN THE KINGDOM :woohoo:...THANKS FREDDIE CAN'T WAIT TILL THE NEXT RACE.:thumbsup:*


----------



## tight off

Hey Eastside Johnny the track is up and racin has begun. Throw up a post and I'm thinking saturdays would be a good day for you and the boys to have some fun. 105' 15 turns with stock stuff in 6 seconds. Nowhere can you go that fast with a $20.00 car. Looking forward to hearing from you. As always, have a great raceday. Tuckmaster


----------



## DAVON

Who's In For Wednesday????


----------



## tight off

I'll be there.


----------



## Chance62

I might have to bring some slot cars with me if I go to the QSAC Final Showdown this year! I had no idea you had a slot car track too!


----------



## DAVON

*THE KINGDOM HAS IT ALL..:thumbsup:*


----------



## tight off

Hey Grasshopper, good to see your feeling better. I'll be there at 5:00 to freshen up our stuff and get ready for go fast. Practice is over. It's time to step up. 75-43 sucks and you know 80+ is out there. Tuckmaster


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Dave Lazor setting a track record tonight. 77 and 2 *Great jo*b *Dave* :thumbsup:


----------



## neorules

So you guys are running stock tyco 440 x2's with stock arm and slip-ons,stock fronts,lexan bodies?


----------



## DAVON

neorules said:


> So you guys are running stock tyco 440 x2's with stock arm and slip-ons,stock fronts,lexan bodies?


WE'RE USING OUT OF THE PACKAGE 440s...INDY/F1 STYLE BODIES...NO HOP-UPS...EXCEPT A PRO PIN....THEY'RE VERY FAST...105ft IN 6 SECONDS


----------



## DAVON

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> Dave Lazor setting a track record tonight. 77 and 2 *Great jo*b *Dave* :thumbsup:


THANKS FREDDIE...ITS AMAZING WHAT YOU CAN DO WHEN THE WHEELS STAY ON THE CAR.:tongue::tongue:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

DAVON said:


> THANKS FREDDIE...ITS AMAZING WHAT YOU CAN DO WHEN THE WHEELS STAY ON THE CAR.:tongue::tongue:


Thats for sure the cars run better when you have all the wheels staying on. 

As for everyone else reading this thread, We just started out slot program back up. It was dormant for a number of years. Most of the guys starting up with us are all new to slots. So we are keeping things simple until after the first of the year. A box stock Tyco 440 with a pro pin is what we have been running. For those wanting to run something different feel free to come on down and give it a try. I keep and open mind all the time.

We would love to see everyone, I think once you have driven the Steely you will see the old slot tracks of yesterday just do not compare.


----------



## Toxic2

Way to go Dave. Somebody has to give Freddie and Tuckman something to work for. I will be back shortly. Maybe Sat. We'll see.


----------



## DAVON

Hey Freddie, With The Next 2 Wednesdays Canceled For Racing....Will Saturdays Be Open For Racing????


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

DAVON said:


> Hey Freddie, With The Next 2 Wednesdays Canceled For Racing....Will Saturdays Be Open For Racing????


If yo guy would like to show up sure.:thumbsup:


----------



## neorules

Are the cars you're running the 3.7 ohm tycos?


----------



## DAVON

neorules said:


> Are the cars you're running the 3.7 ohm tycos?


WHATEVER A STOCK 440-X2 ARM IS....EVERYTHING IS STOCK EXCEPT YOU CAN USE A PRO PIN.


----------



## tight off

Good morning, we're running the 7 ohm. If your nearby you should stop in. Freddie told me that Bud had some sub 6 sec. laps with Dave's car. Tuckmaster


----------



## lawnguy

are you going to be open Wednesday the 31 for slot car racing or practice:wave:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

WE are not going to race, but I will be here for pratice :thumbsup: Come on out and have a Pop or two :drunk:


----------



## tight off

Freddie, what time u open till tomorrow? I'll be there at 2:00 for pops and play. Couple hours should put the glow on. Call the boys and have em stop in.


----------



## DAVON

Anybody Up For Next Wednesday The 7th??


----------



## tight off

I'm in for the 7th. Gonna try to bring some of the past racers with me. Do what u can to round up some people. Oh, btw Happy New Year!


----------



## DAVON

WELL IS IT JUST GOING TO BE ME AND DAVE??? WITH FREDDIE MARSHALLING THE WHOLE TRACK BY HIMSELF....IF ANYONE COULD DO IT....HE COULD.:thumbsup:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Well if thats the case then more Pops for us :thumbsup::drunk::drunk:


----------



## DAVON

I'LL BE THERE AROUND 4:00..:thumbsup:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Eric said he would be out if he got out of work in time. I invited Mr Bartos so come try his lucky. I know its a long drive for him but we are out of here at 9:30ish still better than getting out at midnight going to other places


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

All is Very VERY quite They all must of been tired after being taking to school last night  

Hmmmmmmmm Can anyone say *SPANKED* And new track record :woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## tight off

It seems we now have 2 classes. Hard rubber and slip on silicone. Track record for hard rubber remains at 75-49'. As of last night the slip on record was set by Freddie at 77-??. Two laps better silicone over hard rubber? If your gonna call that a spanking I'm gonna call falling of a roof transportation. I crack myself up. Later. Dave


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Oh geezzzz Tell the truth Gramps, You and Eric just could not adapt to the silicones. Those old dogs just cannot learn new tricks,


----------



## neorules

When I asked what you guy's were running this is the response I got from Davon "WHATEVER A STOCK 440-X2 ARM IS....EVERYTHING IS STOCK EXCEPT YOU CAN USE A PRO PIN."

Did your rules change?


----------



## tight off

No rule change just a peek at another class. By far I think hard rubber offers the best racing. Drift in, power out. What I saw with the silicone was a lot of rollover and very little burn thru. By that I mean with hard rubber on the Steely optimum corners result in about a 35 degree burn thru the turns. Learning that and doing that for 8 minutes for me is the best racing out there. neorules, if ever near Freddies do stop in. Most of the time it is hard to see the car angle but it is evident when you hear the tail of the car clicking off of the lexan borders 2" away. 105' 15 turns in sub six seconds is enough to make you sweat and that's what racing is all about. tuckmaster


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

neorules said:


> When I asked what you guy's were running this is the response I got from Davon "WHATEVER A STOCK 440-X2 ARM IS....EVERYTHING IS STOCK EXCEPT YOU CAN USE A PRO PIN."
> 
> Did your rules change?



No we did not change it, There was only a few guys Wednesday night so we all slipped on silicone and tried it, Grandpa Dave and Eric could not adjust. rookies. They went back to there stock cars with hard rubber. Dave L and myself stuck with the stock car with slip on's

We are going to stick with the hard rubber. But I at lest ran a whole night and didnt WHIMP out geezzzzz


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

well we had a few new people stop by to try the Steely today. They spent most of the day on it. They said they will be back Wednesday. We keep growing :thumbsup:


----------



## wideglide

Stopped by Freddie's today to try out the steely track for the first time.:thumbsup:

I must say it is a fast track with stock cars with or without slip ons.
I took a Mega G and had fun with it. I'm pretty new to racing and i was getting just under 5 secs. with the Mega.

I need some more practice with the tyco's though.

See ya on weds. Freddie.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

wideglide said:


> See ya on weds. Freddie.


I got those Mega G's on their way. We will run a class of those if you cannot hang with the 440's on rubber


----------



## Toxic2

Sorry guys, won't be there Wed. Being sent out of town for the week. Don't know about next week.
Later
Thriller


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Thats ok, Thats why you get paid the BIG BUCKS A man in demand :thumbsup: be safe


----------



## DAVON

I'M NOT GOING TO MAKE IT EITHER..
HAVEN'T BEEN FEELING WELL TODAY...I STARTED OUT BUT TURNED AROUND AND CAME HOME.:drunk:
SEE SOME OF YOU SUNDAY AND SOME OF YOU NEXT WEDNESDAY.:thumbsup:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

wideglide You got a PM


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Well guys do to the great weathe we are having. A number of people have either posted or called that said they could not make it this evening. I am stuck here until 8:00 regardless. I do not thing we will have enough people to race tonight so it will just be a pratice night. Hope the weathe is better next Wednesday :thumbsup:


----------



## AfxToo

Yeah, this global warming thing just ain't panning out like we were hoping for. Snow forecast every day for the next week and a high of 7 tomorrow and 5 on Friday. No mas, no mas! Even the penguins are waddling south for warmer climes.


----------



## DAVON

*THATS FUNNY:lol::lol:*


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Hey AFX2 You ned to come on out Tim showed up and spanked us with the Mega G cars. Good Job:thumbsup:


----------



## Toxic2

Well I finally got an easy job in town. I should be there Wed. night.
See you all then.
Thriller


----------



## DAVON

Toxic2 said:


> Well I finally got an easy job in town. I should be there Wed. night.
> See you all then.
> Thriller


I'M IN FOR WEDNESDAY :thumbsup:....WHO ELSE WILL BE THERE????


----------



## wideglide

Steve and I will be there.


----------



## tight off

With 3 out of 4 of us having issues with the spur coming loose on our Mega-g I put a tyco axle in the car. As I understand no replacement parts will hit the market for
about a month. My motor torched as a result of the spur dragging, with no replacement I stuffed a stock Tyco arm into the Mega, (modification required). Tried the car today, not as fast but very driveable. We'll see if it holds up. Looks like a good night of racing. See y'all bout 5:00. Tuckman


----------



## neorules

What do you mean when you say the "spur " coming loose. Are you having a problem with the crown gear sliding or the gear boss shifting? Also the lifelike gear will work on a mega-G.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Well we ran the first night of Mega G's tonight Tim as the record to beat 84 laps 10 feet in 8 min. :woohoo:

Come on out and try to knock him off his hill


----------



## tight off

Neo, My bad for the confusion on calling the crown gear a spur. No problem with the boss staying tight with the crown. The issue occurs on right side impact. The narrowed wheels leave a considerable gap from the chassis. This allows the axel to slide over about .067" thus reducing contact with the spline on the axel with the crown. Just my opinion. Thanks for the heads up on the Lifelike. Thanks, Tuckman


----------



## tight off

Who's up for Wed. See y'all about 5:30. Tuckman


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Steve said he found a baby sitter so he is in :thumbsup:. You Dave L is always in.


----------



## Toxic2

Sorry once again I will not be there. Working in New Jersey this week. I am starting to feel like Norm.
Hope to be there soon
Later
Thriller


----------



## wideglide

Who's gonna make it tonight?
Weather is not looking good.


----------



## DAVON

Unless The Weather Changes...i'm Not Going To Make It.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Well boys its looking like this is going to be the snowEest January in history. 

I plowed 6-8 inichs this morning at 5 am. I just shoveled for the 4th time and the parking lot has another 6 inch's in it. and its not letting up. I say we past on racing tonight. Tim if you could call steve and let him know I know he got a bby sitter and everything I will let people know on this end we will try it again next week. Stay safe and shovel those drives :thumbsup:


----------



## wideglide

I'll call Steve and let him know.

We had mostly freezing rain here this morning. It's now snowing pretty hard.
C ya next week.


----------



## tight off

I'm thinking making saturday a make up day. Post up if it's a go. 84 laps 10" with the Mega. Who wants to up that? If so noon would be good for me.


----------



## Toxic2

Grrrrrrr..... Sorry guys but I am out for this week too. I get to go play in Zanesville for the week. I guess its better then being unemployed. I will return.
Thriller


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Toxic2 said:


> Grrrrrrr..... Sorry guys but I am out for this week too. I get to go play in Zanesville for the week. I guess its better then being unemployed. I will return.
> Thriller


You need to buy the company so you can work closer to home geezzzz


----------



## Toxic2

Or maybe find a local hobby shop that will pay me 45K a year to work there.
Until then I will have to get there when I can.
Later
Thriller


----------



## wideglide

Anybody going tonight?
I should be there by 6:30


----------



## DAVON

SORRY BUT I WON'T BE ABLE TO MAKE IT TONIGHT..HAVE FUN:thumbsup:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

DAVON said:


> SORRY BUT I WON'T BE ABLE TO MAKE IT TONIGHT..HAVE FUN:thumbsup:


CHickening out. The compitition is getting tight. Tim is right there with Dave, And Steve is getting better each week. Another year or two he will be in the $$  Just joking, Kip is doing very well. A little more time and he will be right there as well. Dad needs to keep his car running for him. We had a great time and thanks to everyone who came on out. See you next week :wave:


----------



## IN2RACIN

I got to turn a few laps @ Freddie's yesterday. That was fun! Its been about 30 years since I ran slot cars. They sure got FAST!!

I enjoyed it.


----------



## kgb

scott, i have a super g plus car you can run


----------



## IN2RACIN

kgb said:


> scott, i have a super g plus car you can run


I'm not sure what that is.....I'm not even sure what I was runnin' @ Freddie's either!


----------



## chuck_thehammer

I would need EYE exercises (sp)

thoes things are FAST.


----------



## DAVON

WHO'LL BE THERE WEDNESDAY....I'M IN :thumbsup:


----------



## wideglide

I'll be there. :thumbsup:


----------



## tight off

See ya around 5:00.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

We saw you. Why is it we never see you finish a race ? Stupid cars 

So much love can't you just feel it ?


----------



## DAVON

WHO'S IN FOR WEDNESDAY??? I'LL BE THERE.:thumbsup:


----------



## wideglide

I'll be there if we get more than the 3 of us that showed up last wed.:thumbsup:


----------



## tight off

Same time, same track. See ya bout 6:00.


----------



## DAVON

I'M SORRY GUYS BUT ITS AROUND 2:00 AND I'M NOT FEELING TO GOOD SO I WON'T BE MAKING IT OUT TODAY....


----------



## wideglide

Who's in for tomorrow?
Steve and i plan on coming.


----------



## tight off

Heck yeah.


----------



## FNlewis

gone!!!


----------



## IN2RACIN

When will slots start @ Freddie's?


----------



## gonegonzo

What scale does he run ?

Is it a steel track ?

Gonzo


----------



## tight off

We're going to start racing on Sundays. Should start in the next week or so. Stay tuned. Yes I have the Steely set up at Freddies. Go to the first post of this thread for more info. Hope to run some laps with ya. Dave


----------



## wideglide

Hey Dave

What is the thickness of the lexan on your track? I'm still looking for some for my track. And i also wondered what kind of power relay you used to turn the track on and off when racing, i'm looking for one of those also. Have u guys started racing yet?
Thanks Tim


----------



## tight off

Good to here from ya Tim. The lexan is .062. Somewhere I have about 10 pieces 4"x96". If I can find them I'll give you all you need. My fear is it was left at Freddies old bldg. The relay in my home built control panel is a spst icecube, switching a 120v. coil 2 pole 30amp definite purpose contactor. Starting to look like wed. might be the night. I may make it 12-16-09 but I will be saying a final farwell to a really great guy earlier in the day. You gonna try some steel this winter?


----------



## wideglide

Ya, i plan on racing this winter. U think it will start tomorrow? Hopefully get some more people coming out this year. I'd sure appreciate the lexan if u can find it.
Let me know about tomorrow.


----------



## DJ66

*I'LL BE THERE IF ITS ON SUNDAYS.:thumbsup:
BUT I'LL RACE EVERY OTHER SUNDAY BECAUSE WE RACE BRPs EVERY OTHER SATURDAY.
JUST LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU'LL START RACING.
DAVE*


----------

